
What is the most sophisticated piece of software/code ever written? - kumaranvpl
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-sophisticated-piece-of-software-code-ever-written/answer/John-Byrd-2?share=1
======
the_arun
Nicely written like a Novel. Hope it is not a fiction. At the end of it I was
so worried to click on any links :)

